# Squid For Windows not Working



## ondemandemails (Nov 21, 2007)

i tried installing and running squid stable for windows 2.6 but after making changes and subsequent tests it finally without giving any error says abnormal program termination.

any help.
if some one has a preconfigured squid.conf file he can plz senda copy of it to me on i can have assistance from him/her on yahoo msngr. at ondemandemails@yahoo.com


----------



## jay_jay (Nov 22, 2007)

*wiki.squid-cache.org/ConfigExamples/


----------



## Ricky (Nov 22, 2007)

ya
..give me last 10 lines of log fine.. cache.log I guess


----------

